# my b.verdezi (mexican rose grey)



## ch4dg (Mar 25, 2012)

for the last two monthes all i've seen is this







then i came home yesterday to see this
































and then she had enough so treated her to a roach and seh went back into her burrow


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 25, 2012)

She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 25, 2012)

ya got that right... def a beauty..  i like how she came out to find dinner and got it to go... real take out right there


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 25, 2012)

She's a beaut!  My verdezi is a burrower, too.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 25, 2012)

That's a beautiful T!  It is on my wish list, and after seeing your pictures, it will stay near the top.
Great shots of her too.


----------



## ch4dg (Mar 26, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> She's a beautiful girl.


thank you



grayzone said:


> ya got that right... def a beauty..  i like how she came out to find dinner and got it to go... real take out right there


yeah shes normally quite active and out every night but shes recently molted so shes been missing for nearly 2 months..but it was great to see her again



Formerphobe said:


> She's a beaut!  My verdezi is a burrower, too.


thanks



suzypike said:


> That's a beautiful T!  It is on my wish list, and after seeing your pictures, it will stay near the top.
> Great shots of her too.


cheers,shes defo my fave.....and pic wise- thanks, i thought they look pretty cool considering its a camera phone


----------

